# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  CNC για PCB no2

## sgoum

Γεια και παλι

Αυτο ειναι το 2ο CNC για χαραξη και τρυπημα πλακετων.
Το εφτιαξα αποκλειστικα για αυτη τη δουλεια και εχει διαστασεις οσο μια Α4 περιπου.
Για την ωρα το ελεγχω απο τη παραλληλη και με το EMC2, αλλα οπως θα δειτε στις φωτο φτιαχνω και το λογισμικο
για να το ελεγχω απο USB. Επισης φτιαχνω και την USB πλακετα που θα εχει και τον controller για τους βηματικους.
Σε επομενα ποστ θα ανεβασω τα σχεδια για να το φτιαξει οποιος θελει. 
Αρκει ενα κολωνατο τρυπανι και ενα μικρο τορνακι. 
Το κοστος των υλικων (-ηλεκτρονικων) ειναι περιπου 150 ευρω 
Θα ανεβασω και λινκ απο που τα εχω αγορασει.

----------

abet (09-09-11), 

agis68 (18-05-13), 

faccanino (06-08-11), 

gcostas (23-06-11), 

kioan (21-06-12), 

Marc (25-06-11), 

minusplus (20-06-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

Συγχαρητήρια πολύ καλό, αν μπορείς δώσε ποιο πολλά στοιχεία για την κατασκευή σου.

----------


## sgoum

Ο κινητηρας για το τρυπανι ειναι ο: http://www.model-dockyard.com/acatalog/info_GR1799.html
Τον αγορασα απο τον Γιατρακο (http://www.giatrakos.gr) δε τον εχει πια αλλα εχει αλλους συμβατους και πιο φτηνους
Ο αξονας του κινητηρα ειναι που παιζει ρολο και πρεπει να ειναι 3,2χιλιοστα (3,175 για την ακριβεια). Κοστος 10-15 ευρω.

Στον αξονα προσαρμοζεται αυτο το coupler που δεχεται ακριβως τα κοπτικα των 3.175χιλιοστων. http://www.heliland.com/catalog/inde...oducts_id=2981

Το πλαστικο απο το οποιο ειναι φτιαγμενο ειναι HDPE 10 και 15 χιλ παχους. Εχω αγορασει τα φυλλα απο εδω: http://www.cut-tools.gr/ 
Κοστος  περιπου 30 ευρω.

Τα παξιμαδια ειναι φτιαγμενα απο Delrin διαμετρου 16χιλ και αυτα απο το http://www.cut-tools.gr/ κοστος δε θυμαμαι παει με το μηκος
Η κεφαλη μεταβλητου υψους ειναι φτιαγμενη απο το ιδιο υλικο με διαμετρο 21χιλ

Η ραγες ειναι κοινη ατσαλοβεργα παχους 8χιλ και την απο καταστημα σιδηρικων. Κοστος 6 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα.

Η ντιζες (βιδες) ειναι και αυτες απο καταστημα σιδηρικων με βημα 1,25χιλ 

Οι βηματικοι ειναι απο το 
http://www.futurehouse.gr/index.php?...04e932d623a41b

Τα ρουλεμανακια ειναι απο εδω:
http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PRO...Systems/Kit262. Συνολικα 8

Αυτα ειναι ολα τα υλικα απο τα οποια ειναι φτιαγμενο

----------


## spiroscfu

Ευχαριστώ, για controller έφτιαξες κάποιον ή αγόρασες έτοιμο.

----------


## sgoum

Controller ειχα ενα παραπεταμενο αλλα θα φτιαξω δικο μου που θα εχει και την συνδεση με την USB και θα ελεγχεται απο το προγραμμα που φτιαχνω. Υπολογιζω το κοστος του γυρω στα 20 ευρω το πολυ.

----------


## sgoum

Εδω ειναι το προγραμμα μαζι με ενα αρχειακι για δοκιμη. Θελει δουλεια ακομη αλλα μπορει κανεις να παρει μια ματια
https://rapidshare.com/files/124838506/CNC2PCB.rar

----------


## ta03

Εισαι φοβερος!!! Μου βαζεις ιδεα να φτιαξω και εγω καθως διαθετω τορνακι και καθετο δραπανο. Χρειαζεται και καποιο αλλο εργαλειο; Απο ακριβεια πως τα παει;;;

----------


## sgoum

Εδω ειναι τα σχεδια
https://rapidshare.com/files/3010564131/Publish.rar
ειναι σε solidworks 2010
Ξεχασα να βαλω στο πιο πανω αρχειο την βαση του αξονα Ζ η οποια ειναι εδω:
https://rapidshare.com/files/3745415301/Stepper_Z.rar

Μπορει κανεις να τα δει με αυτο το προγραμμα που ειναι δωρεαν απο την εταιρεια που βγαζει το solidworks
http://www.solidworks.com/sw/support...nloadcheck.htm

Μολις μπορεσω θα βγαλω φωτο τα εξαρτηματα για να δειτε και πως δενουν 
Ξεχασα στα υλικα να πω οτι υπαρχει και ατσαλοβεργα 6χιλ. μπορει ομως να μπει και 8χιλ με μια μικρη αλλαγη 

Απο ακριβεια. Φτιαχνω πλακετες με smd. Μπορει κανεις να δει τις διασταστεις αν κατεβασει το προγραμμα και φορτωσει το αρχειακι που ειναι μαζι.

Κανοντας κλικ δεξια σε μια σειρα με συντεταγμενες χρωματιζεται κοκκινη η ασπρη γραμμη που αντιστοιχει στην απεικονιση αριστερα.
Με κλικ στην απεικονιση της πλακετας την ενεργοποιουμε και μετα με το ποντικι μπορουμε να την μετακινησουμε να ζουμαρουμε να περιστρεψουμε.
Αν κανουμε αλλαγη στις συντεταγμενες και πατησουμε το πληκτρο Refresh στην επιλογη Editor η αλλαγη "περναει" και στην απεικονιση.

Απο τα σχεδια στο αρχειο λειπουν τα παξιμαδια για τους αξονες Χ και Υ και τα 2 εξαρτηματα που συνθετουν την μεταβλητη κεφαλη γιατι τα εφτιαξα σε τορνακι.

----------


## spyroslo

Φιλε απλα RESPECT . Μπράβο και ευχαριστούμε που τα μοιράζεσαι

----------


## a.papadatos

Φιλε εισαι απιστευτος!!!Μπραβο!!Εντωμεταξυ αυτες τις μερες φτιαχνω κ εγω ενα cnc κ δεν ξερω καθολου απο τετοιου ιδους προγραμματα,οποτε θα με βοηβησει πολυ η παρουσιαση σου...
Και μια φοτο απο το δικο μου cnc.Δεν το εχω ολοκληρωση

----------


## sgoum

> δεν ξερω καθολου απο τετοιου ιδους προγραμματα



Τι προγραμματα. CAD ή αυτα που ελεγχουν το CNC;

----------


## a.papadatos

Αυτα που ελενχουν το cnc!

----------


## sgoum

Δυο ειναι τα πιο διαδεδομενα
το 
EMC2 
http://www.linuxcnc.org/

και το 
MACH3
http://www.machsupport.com/

και τα δυο θελουν παραλληλη θυρα για να δουλεψουν και φυσικα controller που να συνδεεται στη παραλληλη

----------


## AlexSm

> Δυο ειναι τα πιο διαδεδομενα
> το 
> EMC2 
> http://www.linuxcnc.org/



Δουλεύει στα ubuntu 11.04? Αν και δεν έχω ιδέα απο αυτά λέω να το εγκαταστήσω να δω τι παίζει...

----------


## sgoum

Κατεβασε ολοκληρη την διανομη. Κανει boot και σαν Live. Θελει kernel με υποστηριξη real time οποτε δε νομιζω να μπορεσεις να το εγκαταστησεις στην διανομη που εχεις χωρις να αλλαξεις και kernel. Απο λινουξ δε ξερω οποτε μπορει να εχω πει βλακεια αλλα απο το λιγο που διαβασα στη σελιδα τους αυτο καταλαβα.

----------


## AlexSm

Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, άσε που είμαι αρχάριος κι εγώ οπότε το αφήνω. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## JOHNY+

Μας έφτιαξες φίλε  , μπράβο για την κατασκευή και το γεγονός οτι την μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας .
Με τόσο μικρό κόστος υλικών μου βάζεις ιδέες να το φτιάξω και εγω .

----------


## minusplus

Συγχαρητήρια κ από μένα για τη κατασκευή κ κυρίως για την ολοκληρωμένη παρουσίαση. 
Περιμένω να δώσεις ακόμα μερικά στοιχεία για το αρχίσω.

----------


## sgoum

Τι στοιχεια ακομη θελεις;
Για μενα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να σκεφτω τι μπορει να χρειαζεται καποιος οποτε αν μου πειτε τις αποριες σας θα σας τις λυσω.
Καποια στιγμη θα βγαλω αρκετες φωτο που να δειχνουν καθε λεπτομερια.

----------


## pit21

Φίλε sgoum είσαι πολυ respect!
Και εμένα με ενδιαφέρει γιατι δεν μπορω άλλη χημεία και καρκίνο για μια παλιο-πλακέτα! αλλά επειδη δεν νιωθω απο τα μηχανικα κομματια θα έλεγα φυσικα πως κάποιες κοντινές φωτο σε σημεια κλειδια θα είναι οτι πρεπει!Αν πάλι μπορεις να το λυσεις και να το δέσεις βήμα βήμα σε ένα βίντεο και να το ανεβάσεις θα είσαι Θεός!!
Είπες οτι καταφέρνεις κ πλακέτες smd?σε τι εξαρτήματα το έχεις δοκιμάσεις δλδ?
Αν σχεδιάσω μια πλακέτα στο eagle πες μου συνοπτικα τη διαδικασία μεχρι να γινει πλακετα στο cnc.
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## sgoum

Εδω ειναι και 3 βιντεακια που δειχνουν καλυτερα το μηχανημα. Στα δυο τελευταια φαινεται ο καθετος αξονας και το τετραγωνο (εχει σημασια) παξιμαδι καθως και οι δυο πλαστικοι κυλινδροι που ειναι αυτοι που ρυθμιζουν το βαθος χαραξης. Ο Κυλινδρος ακολουθει το αναγλυφο της πλακετας κ αναλογα ανεβοκατεβαζει τον αξονα γιατι το παξιμαδι δεν ειναι στερεωμενο σε αυτον και κατεβαινει πιο χαμηλα απο οσο πρεπει για να βρει την επιφανεια. Επειδη τωρα ειναι τετραφωνο δεν γυριζει μονο του συνεχεια αλλα με την κοντρα που βρησκει στον αξονα οταν ειναι να ανεβει επενερχεται στην θεση του κ στην συνεχεια ανεβαζει ολο τον αξονα.
Δλδ στο προγραμμα δινω βαθος χαραξης -2χιλ και ρυθμιζω την μεταβλητη κεφαλη στο -0.2χιλ περιπου. Ετστι ενω το παξιμαδι κατεβαινει στα -2 η κεφαλη σταματα πανω στην πλακετα κ χαραζει σταθερα -0,2χιλ βαθος. 
Ελπιζω να μη τα εγραψα κινεζικα :Smile: 

https://rapidshare.com/files/3479206338/Videos.rar

----------


## sgoum

Στο αρχειακι που εχω μαζι με το προγραμμα ειναι ενα κυκλωμα για το Α3982 ειναι smd
http://www.allegromicro.com/en/Produ..._Numbers/3982/

το εχω πλεον για να δοκιμαζω ποσο καλα δουλευει το CNC

To EAGLE δε το δουλεψα ποτε.Ξερω οτι εχει κατι σαν plugin που βγαζει GCode απο PCB.
Το GCode το περναμε στο προγραμμα που ελεγχει το CNC και αυτο χαραζει.
Εγω σχεδιαζω σε Proteus κανω εξαγωση σε GERBER το περναω στο CopperCam παραγει GCode και απο εκει στο προγραμμα που ελεγχει το CNC

----------


## minusplus

> Τι στοιχεια ακομη θελεις;
> Για μενα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να σκεφτω τι μπορει να χρειαζεται καποιος οποτε αν μου πειτε τις αποριες σας θα σας τις λυσω.
> Καποια στιγμη θα βγαλω αρκετες φωτο που να δειχνουν καθε λεπτομερια.



Αν και θα το ψάξω,αν μπορείς όταν μπορείς μερικά πράγματα για τον controller.

----------


## sgoum

> Αν και θα το ψάξω,αν μπορείς όταν μπορείς μερικά πράγματα για τον controller.



Για την ωρα εχω αυτον επανω.
Σε κανα 2 βδομαδας πιστευω θα εχω τελειωσει το προγραμμα και τον δικο μου που θα δουλευει με USB

----------


## KOKAR

> Γεια και παλι
> 
> Αυτο ειναι το 2ο CNC για χαραξη και τρυπημα πλακετων.
> Το εφτιαξα αποκλειστικα για αυτη τη δουλεια και εχει διαστασεις οσο μια Α4 περιπου.
> Για την ωρα το ελεγχω απο τη παραλληλη και με το EMC2, αλλα οπως θα δειτε στις φωτο φτιαχνω και το λογισμικο
> για να το ελεγχω απο USB. Επισης φτιαχνω και την USB πλακετα που θα εχει και τον controller για τους βηματικους.
> Σε επομενα ποστ θα ανεβασω τα σχεδια για να το φτιαξει οποιος θελει. 
> Αρκει ενα κολωνατο τρυπανι και ενα μικρο τορνακι. 
> Το κοστος των υλικων (-ηλεκτρονικων) ειναι περιπου 150 ευρω 
> Θα ανεβασω και λινκ απο που τα εχω αγορασει.



Θαυμάσια η κατασκευή σου και μάλιστα εκτός των άλλων είναι και οικολογική λόγο απουσίας των χημικών !!!
αλήθεια γιατί δεν την εκμεταλλεύεσαι εμπορικά ? κατά την γνώμη μου δεν εχει να ζηλέψει σε τίποτα απο τα έτοιμα.
για άλλη μια φορά συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου

----------


## mushaba

Το CNC είναι μιά καλή λύση για κατασκεύη και τρύπημα..Δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο φαντάζει αλλά δεν είναι και δύσκολο.Πιστεύω ότι για ένα καλό CNC Engraver πρέπει να δώσεις το κατιτίς παραπάνω για να έχεις αρκετά καλή ακρίβεια και μεγάλη επιφάνεια εργασίας.Το προτείνω ανεπιφύλαχτα σε όποιον έχει όρεξη να ασχοληθεί..
Παραθέτω 3 φωτογραφίες από το πρώτο μου

----------


## Panoss

Παιδιά, οι ατσαλόβεργες (πάνω στις οποίες κινούνται, μέσω των ρουλεμάν υποθέτω, οι άξονες) πώς ενώνονται με τις βάσεις τους; Με βίδες; Κόλληση; Για βάλτε καμιά κοντινή φωτό να δούμε. Λογικά, το ατσάλι πολύ δύσκολα τρυπιέται.

----------


## mushaba

Μπες *εδώ* να δεις διάφορα υλικά και να σου λυθούν πολλές απορίες

----------


## sgoum

> Παιδιά, οι ατσαλόβεργες (πάνω στις οποίες κινούνται, μέσω των ρουλεμάν υποθέτω, οι άξονες) πώς ενώνονται με τις βάσεις τους; Με βίδες; Κόλληση; Για βάλτε καμιά κοντινή φωτό να δούμε. Λογικά, το ατσάλι πολύ δύσκολα τρυπιέται.



Σφηνωνουν. Αν ομως σου βγει λιγο μεγαλυτερη η διαμετρος τοτε μπορεις να ανοιξεις μια τρυπα καθετα να φτιαξεις πασα και να βαλεις μια σκουλικοβιδα.

Ντιζες (βιδες) με τους κινητηρες συνδεονται χωρις coupler. Το εφτιαξα ετσι για να κερδισω επιφανεια εργασια. Εχω ανοιξει τρυπα στη μεση της ντιζας στο τορνο και μεσα της σφηνωνει ο αξονας του βηματικου.

Γενικα ολη η κατασκευη βασιζεται στο σφηνωμα :Smile: 

Και τα ρουλεμαν σφηνωμενα ειναι.Αλλα αν μας ξεφυγει λιγο το παχος υπαρχουν παντα οι σκουλικοβιδες

----------


## Panoss

Μήπως με αυτό εδώ;
Αυτό φαίνεται να έχει βίδα που το σφίγγει, δεν φαίνεται σφηνωτό.

----------


## sgoum

Στο δικο μου CNC ειναι ολα σφηνωμενα. Ο mushaba χρησιμοποιει τετοιοες βασεις στηριξης.

----------


## Panoss

Σκέφτομαι για βάση του cnc (άσχετο από τις βάσεις των ατσαλόβεργων, μιλάω για τη βάση συνολικά του cnc) να βάλω μια αλουμινένια πλάκα πάχους 1 εκατοστού, 40cm x 40cm. Πιστεύω θα 'ναι πιο άκαμπτη από τέσσερις σωλήνες κολλημένος που σχηματίζουν τετράγωνο.

----------


## mushaba

Φίλε Panoss ναι με αυτά γίνεται,γίνεται όμως να μπουν και σφηνωτά όπως λέει και ο φίλος sgoum,υπάρχουν διάφορες τεχνοτροπίες οι οποίες εξαρτώνται από τα : 1)Τί χρήση θέλεις να κάνεις (επαγγελματικη ή ερασιτεχνική)
2)Τι πληθώρα υλικών θες να επεξεργάζεσαι (σκληρά όπως σίδηρος-αλουμίνιο ή μαλακά όπως κερί,χαλκό πλακέτας.)
3)Το μέγεθος της επιφάνειας εργασίας του CNC σου
4)Την απαιτούμενη ακρίβεια (1/10 του χιλιοστού, 1/40 του χιλιοστού)

Αν θες πραγματικά να ασχοληθείς έλα στην παρέα του http://www.cnchobby.gr και διάβασε τα σπουδαία και σημαντικά πράγματα που γράφουν κάτι παλικάρια εκεί

Για οποιαδήποτε απορία σου είμαι στην διάθεσή σου.

Φιλικά Φώτης

----------


## Panoss

Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση το θέλω, για ξύλο και αλουμίνιο, για σίδερο δεν νομίζω γιατί μάλλον πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα.
Και ακρίβεια, μια όχι πολύ ακριβή ακρίβεια ( :Biggrin:  καλό ε?), δηλαδή ας πούμε απλή ντίζα με αυτοσχέδιο παξιμάδι από ασετάλ.
Τα σάιτ το γνωρίζω, μαζεύω κι από κει πληροφορίες.

----------


## sgoum

Το CNC που εβαλα εδω ειναι αποκλειστικα και μονο για πλακετες.
Για αυτο και το σχεδιασα για να πιανει τον ελαχιστο δυνατο χωρο με τη μεγιστη δυνατη επιφανεια εργασιας.
Δεν εχει την στοιβαροτητα να κανει αλλες κοπες.
Για την δουλεια αυτη ειναι το αλλο CNC που ειναι απο αλουμινιο

και μια τα δυο διπλα διπλα για να γινουν συγκρισεις

----------


## sgoum

Εδω ειναι το βιντεακι απο το πως ειναι φτιαγμενα τα παξιμαδια για να μην εχουνε τζογο και χανουμε σε ακριβεια.
https://rapidshare.com/files/1164146354/Video0018.mp4

----------


## Panoss

Αυτό το παξιμάδι στο βίντεο είναι αγοραστό ή ιδιοκατασκευή; Από acetal;

----------


## sgoum

Ιδιοκατασκευή από acetal

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίος sgoum, κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο θα φτιάξω, ελπίζω να μου βγει σωστό. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## sgoum

Και διαγραμματα με τις διαστασεις σε χιλιοστα
https://rapidshare.com/files/1982248154/Diastasis.rar

----------

Panoss (21-06-11)

----------


## sv4lqcnik

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ και αξιος προς το παρον θα ασχοληθω με τις διαστασεις και γενικα με το μηχανικο μερος θεορητικα για το πρακτικο μερος πιστευω να μπορεσω να ασχοληθω οταν θα εχεις βγαλει τον δικο σου controller μαζι με το λογισμικο και θα βολευει αν θαναι και παραθυρατο δλδ windows os
το κοστολιγιο εναι μαζι με τα μηχανουργεια για τα κοωιμματα και φρεζαρισματα;;

----------


## sgoum

> ... το λογισμικο και θα βολευει αν θαναι και παραθυρατο δλδ windows os
> το κοστολιγιο εναι μαζι με τα μηχανουργεια για τα κοωιμματα και φρεζαρισματα;;



Εδωσα ενα λινκ για το λογισμικο για να παρει κανει μια γευση πως θα ειναι.
Ολα τα εχω φτιαξει μονος μου χωρις να τα εχω παει σε μηχανουργειο.

----------


## dovegroup

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια φίλε sgoum εύγε.

----------


## p_stama

Στο CNC απο αλουμινιο που βρηκες τα προφιλ αλουμινιου που φαινονται στην φωτογραφια ( Με τα οποια εχεις κατασκευασει το CNC ) ? 
ποιον controller εχεις ?

----------


## sgoum

> Στο CNC απο αλουμινιο που βρηκες τα προφιλ αλουμινιου που φαινονται στην φωτογραφια ( Με τα οποια εχεις κατασκευασει το CNC ) ? 
> ποιον controller εχεις ?



Τα προφιλ απο εδω
Thesi Agios Georgios - 19300 Aspropirgos - Greece
Tel:   +302105579390 / +302105582050-2
Fax:  +302105579389
E-mail: argitis@itemhellas.gr
http : www.itemhellas.gr

Controller αυτον:
http://www.easy-cnc.com/4axisdriver.html

----------


## p_stama

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση sgoum. 

Συγνωμη εαν δε βγαζω απο το θεμα αλλα μπορεις να μου πεις πια απο τα profiles χρησιμοποιησες στο CNC ?
Γιατι γινεται ενας ψηλοχαμος στο site.

----------


## a.papadatos

Αυτος κανει?
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Axis-CNC-Stepper-Motor-Driver-Board-Controller-TB6560-/270543806579?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3efdaa  e073#ht_4653wt_702

----------


## sgoum

> Αυτος κανει?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Axis-CNC-Stepper-Motor-Driver-Board-Controller-TB6560-/270543806579?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3efdaa  e073#ht_4653wt_702



Ναι αυτον εχω συνδεδεμενο αλλα τον 4xis (τον ειχα για αλλου και ηθελα ενα ακομη αξονα)

----------


## sgoum

> Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση sgoum. 
> 
> Συγνωμη εαν δε βγαζω απο το θεμα αλλα μπορεις να μου πεις πια απο τα profiles χρησιμοποιησες στο CNC ?
> Γιατι γινεται ενας ψηλοχαμος στο site.



Περναω την παραγγελια απο το μειλ.
2 τεμαχια            Profile 8 40x40 light, natural                        Product No.: 0.0.026.33                                 μηκος 20 εκατοστα                3,34€/τεμ                               6,68€ 
2 τεμαχια            Profile 8 40x40 light, natural                        Product No.: 0.0.026.33                                 μηκος 35 εκατοστα                5,85€/τεμ                            11,70€
1 τεμαχιο             Profile 8 40x40 light, natural                        Product No.: 0.0.026.33                                 μηκος 50 εκατοστα                8,36€/τεμ                              8,36€
4 τεμαχια            Automatic-Fastening Set 8,                         Product No.: 0.0.388.08                                                                                         5,28€/τεμ                            21,12€
10 τεμαχια          Angle Bracket Set 8 40x40                            Product No.: 0.0.411.15                                                                                         7,03€/τεμ                            70,30€
2 τεμαχια            Profile 8 200x40 light, natural                      Product No.: 0.0.473.82                                 μηκος 50 εκατοστα                79,51€/τεμ                        159,02€ 
1 τεμαχιο             Profile 8 200x40 light, natural                      Product No.: 0.0.473.82                                 μηκος 26 εκατοστα                41,34€/τεμ                           41,34€ 
12 τεμαχια          Παξιμαδι εσοχης 8, St M6                            Product No.: 0.0.026.23                                                                                          0,77€/τεμ                                      9,24€                                
12 τεμαχια          Παξιμαδι εσοχης 8, St M5                            Product No.: 0.0.420.05                                                                                           0,77€/τεμ                                      9,24€

καποια απο αυτα περισσεψανε  :Smile:

----------


## a.papadatos

Η ντιζα που εχεις χρησιμοποιηση στο cnc pcb ειναι κοινη ντιζα,που χρησιμοποιουμε ολοι για διαφορες δουλειες η εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο?(συνηθως ειναι και στραβες).Το παξιμαδι επισεις?Γιατι χρειαζεται βαση για το παξιμαδι δεν μπορουμε να το σφηνωσουμε κ αυτο?Σε εχουμε πριξει με τις ερωτησεις μας!!!

----------


## sgoum

> Η ντιζα που εχεις χρησιμοποιηση στο cnc pcb ειναι κοινη ντιζα,που χρησιμοποιουμε ολοι για διαφορες δουλειες η εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο?(συνηθως ειναι και στραβες).Το παξιμαδι επισεις?Γιατι χρειαζεται βαση για το παξιμαδι δεν μπορουμε να το σφηνωσουμε κ αυτο?Σε εχουμε πριξει με τις ερωτησεις μας!!!



Δεν με πριξατε. Οι ερωτησεις ειναι αναμενομενες διαφορετικα δε θα το ανεβαζα.

Η ντιζα ειναι η κοινη ντιζα που βρισκεις σε καταστηματα σιδηρικων. Η δικια μου εχει βημα 1,25χιλ
Για το μηκος που θελεις θα βρεις και ενα ισιο κοματι :Smile: 
Τα παξιμαδια τα εχω φτιαξει μονος μου. Ανεβασα βιντεακι πως ειναι. Στους αξονες Χ,Υ σφηνωνουν.
Στον αξονα Ζ ειναι τετραγωνο (καλυτερα να δεις τα σχεδια και τα βιντεακια για να καταλαβεις την λειτουργεια του)
Στον Ζ δε θελουμε να σφηνωνει. Αντιθετα θελουμε να συνεχιζει να κατεβαινει μονο του οταν η το πλαστικο της κεφαλης ερθει σε επαφη με την πλακετα.
Το βαθος κοπης δε το καθοριζει το παξιμαδι αλλα η μεταβλητη κεφαλη.

----------


## p_stama

> Περναω την παραγγελια απο το μειλ.
> 2 τεμαχια            Profile 8 40x40 light, natural                        Product No.: 0.0.026.33                                 μηκος 20 εκατοστα                3,34€/τεμ                               6,68€ 
> 2 τεμαχια            Profile 8 40x40 light, natural                        Product No.: 0.0.026.33                                 μηκος 35 εκατοστα                5,85€/τεμ                            11,70€
> 1 τεμαχιο             Profile 8 40x40 light, natural                        Product No.: 0.0.026.33                                 μηκος 50 εκατοστα                8,36€/τεμ                              8,36€
> 4 τεμαχια            Automatic-Fastening Set 8,                         Product No.: 0.0.388.08                                                                                         5,28€/τεμ                            21,12€
> 10 τεμαχια          Angle Bracket Set 8 40x40                            Product No.: 0.0.411.15                                                                                         7,03€/τεμ                            70,30€
> 2 τεμαχια            Profile 8 200x40 light, natural                      Product No.: 0.0.473.82                                 μηκος 50 εκατοστα                79,51€/τεμ                        159,02€ 
> 1 τεμαχιο             Profile 8 200x40 light, natural                      Product No.: 0.0.473.82                                 μηκος 26 εκατοστα                41,34€/τεμ                           41,34€ 
> 12 τεμαχια          Παξιμαδι εσοχης 8, St M6                            Product No.: 0.0.026.23                                                                                          0,77€/τεμ                                      9,24€                                
> ...



Εισαι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ. Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος το GALLAD http://www.galaad.net/pcb-eng.html

----------


## ibanezbass

Καλησπερα σε ολους....
εδω και εναν χρονο ασχολουμε με τα ηλεκτρονικα και δυστυχως δεν εχω καθολου γνωση απο μικροελενκτες...
Δεν εχω περασει ακομα σε καποια σχολη σχετικη με τον κοσμο των ηλεκτρονικων και σκεφτομαι σε δυο χρονια να ξεκινησω ενα cnc...
Απο που μπορω να ξεκινησω για να εξικιωθω με τους μικροελεκτες?
Ευχαριστω...

----------


## sgoum

> Καλησπερα σε ολους....
> εδω και εναν χρονο ασχολουμε με τα ηλεκτρονικα και δυστυχως δεν εχω καθολου γνωση απο μικροελενκτες...
> Δεν εχω περασει ακομα σε καποια σχολη σχετικη με τον κοσμο των ηλεκτρονικων και σκεφτομαι σε δυο χρονια να ξεκινησω ενα cnc...
> Απο που μπορω να ξεκινησω για να εξικιωθω με τους μικροελεκτες?
> Ευχαριστω...



Απο εδω θα βρεις βιβλια για οποιον μικρο αποφασισεις να ασχοληθεις
http://library.nu/
και εδω ενα προγραμμα που εξομειωνει και μικρο ωστε να μπορεις γρηγορα να δοκιμαζεις τον μικρο και το κυκλωματα του.
http://www.labcenter.com/index.cfm

----------


## sgoum

> Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος το GALLAD http://www.galaad.net/pcb-eng.html



Το GALLAD δεν υποστηριζει τους ελεκτες που θελουν σαν παλμους βημα και κατευθυνση σαν αυτους δλδ που θελουν το MACH3 και EMC2.
Απο το GALLAD δουλευω το CopperCam. Με αυτο μετατρεπω το PCB σε GCode για να χαραξω πλακετες με το CNC. Η τελευταια εκδοση ειναι πολυ καλη
και εχει μειωσει στο ελαχιστο σε σχεση με τις προηγουμενες τις ασκοπες μετακινησεις της κεφαλης.

----------


## gcostas

Αγαπητέ Sgoum
παρακολουθώ την παρουσίαση σου από την αρχή,κατ' αρχάς συνχαρητήρια είναι καταπληκτική η οργάνωση η κατασκευή και η παρουσίαση σου, πάνω από όλα όμως η υπομονή σου να απαντάς στον καθένα . Το θέμα ενδιαφέρει και μένα , έχω ασχοληθεί με αυτό χωρίς να καταφέρω τίποτα σπουδαίο, το κυριώτερο πρόβλημά μου ήταν τα παξιμάδια των αξόνων και δυστυχώς από τα τρία video που κατέβασες μπόρεσα να δω μόνο το τρίτο. Να ρωτήσω λοιπόν για τα παξιμάδια των αξόνων, είναι δύο για καθε άξονα και ρυθμίζεις την μεταξύ τους απόσταση για να πετύχης ακρίβεια;.
                       Ευχαριστώ ήδη για όσα έμαθα από την δική σου παρουσίαση,αν μπορείς απάντησε.
                                                           Κώστας Γαλάνης

----------


## sgoum

> Αγαπητέ Sgoum
> παρακολουθώ την παρουσίαση σου από την αρχή,κατ' αρχάς συνχαρητήρια είναι καταπληκτική η οργάνωση η κατασκευή και η παρουσίαση σου, πάνω από όλα όμως η υπομονή σου να απαντάς στον καθένα . Το θέμα ενδιαφέρει και μένα , έχω ασχοληθεί με αυτό χωρίς να καταφέρω τίποτα σπουδαίο, το κυριώτερο πρόβλημά μου ήταν τα παξιμάδια των αξόνων και δυστυχώς από τα τρία video που κατέβασες μπόρεσα να δω μόνο το τρίτο. Να ρωτήσω λοιπόν για τα παξιμάδια των αξόνων, είναι δύο για καθε άξονα και ρυθμίζεις την μεταξύ τους απόσταση για να πετύχης ακρίβεια;.
>                        Ευχαριστώ ήδη για όσα έμαθα από την δική σου παρουσίαση,αν μπορείς απάντησε.
>                                                            Κώστας Γαλάνης



Καταρχην να ξαναπω οτι τα παξιμαδια για τους αξονες Χ και Υ σφηνωνουν στις αντιστοιχες υποδοχες.
Για να πετυχουμε ακριβεια υπαρχουν 2 απλες λυσεις.
Η πρωτη που εφαρμοσα γιατι τα ειχα ηδη ετοιμα απο παλαιοτερο CNC ειναι ενα παξιμαδι ανα αξονα. Τα παξιμαδια αυτα ομως διαφερουν απο τα κοινα στο οτι ειναι πριονισμενο σταυρωτα μεχρι τη μεση και λιγο πιο κατω και στο σημειο που ξεκινανε οι εγκοπες υπαρχει μια φλαντζα η οποια πιεζει ωστε τα 4 τμηματα, που δημιουργηθηκαν με το πριονισμα, να ειναι σε συνεχη επαφη με την ντιζα. 
Ενα ακομη μυστικο για να μην υπαρχει τζογος ειναι το μηκος. Οσο μακρυτερο τοσο λιγοτερος σε σημειο που να μη μπορει να περιστραφει αν ειναι πολυ μακρυ :Smile: . 

Η 2η λυση ειναι αυτη που ειπες. 2 Παξιμαδια ανα αξονα να σφηνωνουν απεναντι το ενα στο αλλο. Περιστρεφοντας στη συνεχεια το ενα με το χερι μπορεις με δοκιμες να δεις σε ποιο σημειο πετυχαινεις την ακριβεια που θελεις. Εδω καλο ειναι το παξιμαδι αυτο να μη σφηνωνει παρα πολυ για μπορεις να το περιστρεψεις με το ενα χερι κ να εχεις μια σκουλικοβιδα για να το σφηξεις οταν βρεις το σημειο που θελεις.

Μεχρι τωρα εφαρμοζα την 2η λυση αλλα επειδη γενικα βαριεμαι και ειχα ετοιμα ηδη 2 παξιμαδια με εγκοπες τα δοκιμασα ειδα οτι δουλευουν και το αφησα ετσι :Smile:

----------

gcostas (24-06-11)

----------


## spiroscfu

> Το GALLAD δεν υποστηριζει τους ελεκτες που θελουν σαν παλμους βημα και κατευθυνση σαν αυτους δλδ που θελουν το MACH3 και EMC2.
> Απο το GALLAD δουλευω το CopperCam. Με αυτο μετατρεπω το PCB σε GCode για να χαραξω πλακετες με το CNC. Η τελευταια εκδοση ειναι πολυ καλη
> και εχει μειωσει στο ελαχιστο σε σχεση με τις προηγουμενες τις ασκοπες μετακινησεις της κεφαλης.



Σε ευχαριστώ sgoum.

----------


## sgoum

Ετοιμο σχεδον το προγραμμα για τον ελεκτη.Μενουν 2-3 δευτερευουσες λειτουργιες που δεν επιρρεαζουν την λειτουργια του μηχανηματος και να μη μπουν.
Μαζι ειναι και ενα αρχειακι με GCode πλακετας για οποιον θελει να παιξει με το προγραμμα.

Απο αυριο ξεκιναω το κοματι του μικροελεκτη. Οπως το εχω μελετησει μεχρι τωρα το μονο τμημα κωδικα που μου ειναι αγνωστο και μπορει να μου παρει λιγο χρονο ειναι η επικοινωνια με την καρτα SD.
Σκεφτομαι να διαβαζει απο εκει ολο το GCode και να μη δουλευει με Buffer και USB ολη την ωρα.

Καθε παρατηρηση - προταση καλοδεχουμενη

Να ξεκαθαρισω οτι για την ωρα δε σκοπευω να υποστηριζει ολο το σετ εντολων του GCode. Οποτε μη περιμενει κανεις να το παρει και να το βαλει σε καποιο cnc και να κανει 3D κοπες. Τωρα μπορει να κανει μονο κοπες σε ενα επιπεδο δλδ δεν κοβει διαγωνια σε 3D.Επισης χαρασει μονο γραμμες. Το καλο με το CopperCam ειναι οτι τους κυκλους τους παραγει σαν πολλα μικρα ευθυγραμμα τμηματα και ετσι απλουστευει κατα πολυ τον προγραμματισμο.
Παρα τους περιορισμους αυτους τη δουλεια για την οποια ειναι σχεδιασμενο την κανει και με το παραπανω.Αυτο μπορει να το δει κανεις κανοντας την εξομειωση. Εχει ακριβως την ιδια υλοποιηση σε υπολογιστη και μικροελεκτη.

https://rapidshare.com/files/3057997979/CNC2PCB.rar

----------


## sgoum

Μερικες οδηγιες γιατι καποιες λειτουργιες δεν ειναι προφανεις
Καντε ζουμ στην αρχη των αξονων. Εκει θα δειτε οτι το πινακι ειναι λιγο πιο λεπτο απο τα αλλα (σχεδιαστικο λαθος)
Στις σειρες 8,12,15,49 αλλαξτε το Υ σε 0.58 και στην 11 το Χ σε -1.32
Μετα πατηστε το κουμπι Refresh και δειτε την αλλαγη στην απεικονιση.

----------


## a.papadatos

Εχουμε κανα νεο sgoum για το κομματι του μικροελεκτη?Περιμενουμε με ανυπομονησια!

----------


## spyroslo

Να ρωτήσω κάτι , βρήκα 4 μοτέρ από εκτυπωτές άλλα και τα 4 είναι διαφορετικού τύπου . Θα μπορέσω να προχωρήσω τη κατασκευή η ΟΧΙ επειδή είναι διαφορετικά.....???

----------


## sgoum

> Εχουμε κανα νεο sgoum για το κομματι του μικροελεκτη?Περιμενουμε με ανυπομονησια!



Δεν εχω βγαλει ακομη ακρη με τη καρτα SD.
Η σχεδιαση μου θελει να φορτωνεται εκει ο GCode και απο εκει ο ελεκτης να ελεγχει το CNC.
Για αυτο και τα κουμπια Upload και Download στο προγραμμα.
Πιστευω ετσι και λυσω αυτο το προβλημα τοτε θα παει πολυ γρηγορα η υπολοιπη κατασκευη.

----------


## sgoum

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι , βρήκα 4 μοτέρ από εκτυπωτές άλλα και τα 4 είναι διαφορετικού τύπου . Θα μπορέσω να προχωρήσω τη κατασκευή η ΟΧΙ επειδή είναι διαφορετικά.....???



Νομιζω οτι αυτο ειναι κατι που θα πας το πεις εσυ  :Smile: 
Θεωρητικα πιστευω γινεται.
Μπορω να φανταστω ενα δυο λογους που δε θα δουλεψει κατι τετοιο. (Πχ Ελεκτης, Διαφορα βηματων, Ταχυτητας,Ρευματος).
Αλλα δε χανεις να δοκιμασεις.
Στο CNC το μεγαλο ειχα βαλει κινητηρες 5Κgr με 0.9μοιρες βημα και δεν δουλευανε!!!!

----------


## sa0bgi

Well done, do you sell any....I'm willing to purchase if you built it for me ...sa0bgi (QRZ.com)

----------


## alfadex

Να τος ο πρώτος τσίμπησε,χρυσές δουλειές θα κάνεις φίλε μου αν ασχοληθείς επαγγελματικά , το έχεις πολύ το θέμα μπράβο σου!

----------


## akis1497

Φοβερο φιλε με αυτο αν το μετατρεψεις και βαλεις πιο δυνατο μοτορι μπορεις να ανοιγεις τρυπες σε μεταλο:

----------


## sgoum

Αλλαξα την κεφαλη.
Το απλο μοτερακι χαλουσε πολυ γρηγορα και ετσι εχανε σε ακριβεια.
Εβαλα ενα brushless (outrunner) και αλλαξα και τον μηχανισμο που ρυθμιζει το βαθος χαραξης.
Τωρα ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να ορισθει το βαθος χαραξης, ολη η διαδικασια εχει γινει σχεδον αθορυβη και ο τζογος στην περιστροφη ειναι 0.07χιλ.
Εχει ομως ανεβει και το κοστος κατασκευης αρκετα καθως και η πολυπλοκοτητα.

----------


## sgoum

Γεια χαρα μετα απο πολυ καιρο
Εδω ειναι μια φωτο απο τα πλαστικα μερη που απαρτιζουν το μηχανηματακι εκτος απο το τραπεζακι.


Μενει να φτιαξω τα παξιμαδια να κοψω τις ατσαλοβεργες και κανα δυο λεπτομεριες ακομη.
Μολις τελειωσει,ελπιζω γρηγορα, θα συνενοηθω με τους διαχειριστες του φορουμ να μπει σε κληρωση για εναν τυχερο που θα το κερδισει.
Απο πλευρας μου το μονο ορο που θα βαλω ειναι αυτος που θα το κερδισει να κανει μια παρασουσιαση.

Ελπιζω να βρω χρονο και να εχει τελειωσει σε μια βδομαδα.

ΥΓ θα φτιαξω και ενα βιντεακι της συναρμολογησης για οποιον ενδιαφερεται.

----------


## Thansavv

Μπράβο Σάκη!.Τα κομματάκια είναι PVC? Φρεζαρίσματα και τρύπες εσύ τα έκανες?

----------


## sgoum

> Μπράβο Σάκη!.Τα κομματάκια είναι PVC? Φρεζαρίσματα και τρύπες εσύ τα έκανες?



Ειναι απο HDPE και ειναι κομενα με CNC.

----------


## prouhos

Καταρχήν συγχαρητήρια στον sgoum για την κατασκευή. Κάνω μια έρευνα για σχέδια CNC (μηχανικό μέρος, ηλεκτρονικό μέρος, προγράμματα) για χάραξη και τρύπημα PCB. Λέω να ξεκινήσω μία κατασκευή σαν κι αυτήν με τα παρακάτω υλικά:

-Βηματικούς κινητήρες απο παλιές συσκευές που έχω ήδη.
-Driver ιδιοκατασκευή http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy...and-Driver-ci/
-Μετατροπέα παράλληλης/USB http://www.mycncuk.com/forums/showth...-DIY-Interface
-Δραπανάκι

Το πρόβλημα που νομιζω οτι θα αντιμετωπίσω είναι στην κατασκευή του μηχανικού μέρους. Σκευτόμουν να χρησιμοποιήσω ξύλο (μέχρι που είδα το HDPE) για τα κομματάκια που μπορώ να κόψω με σέγα και να τα τρυπήσω με τρυπάνι, αλλά δεν ξέρω πόση ακρίβεια μπορώ να έχω ωστε να πετύχω παράλληλη κίνηση με ελαχιστες τριβές. Και ρωτώ:
-μπορεί το CNC2PCB να συνεργαστεί με τον παραπάνω Driver;
-τι ανοχές πρεπει να έχουν οι διαστάσεις (στα κομμάτια);
-απο πού μπορώ να προμηθευτώ HDPE;
-τι μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω αντί για ρουλεμάν στις μεταλλικές ράβδους για τις τριβές;
-χρειάζονται ή οχι διακόπτες μηδενισμού των αξόνων ΧΥ;

θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις γνώμες σας.

----------


## a.papadatos

Sgoum το εφτιαξες τελικα το προγραματακι για τους Gcode?

----------


## p_stama

Sgoum κανενα νεο με το cnc ??? Ο controller που δουλευει με USB τιποτα νεο ????

----------


## gon

mpori opios ta exi na ta ksananebasi ta arxia

----------


## dromilious

Απο θεμα ακριβειας πως τα παει η κατασκευη;εισαι ευχαριστημενος με την χαραξη των πλακετων; μαλακα μεταλλα εχει την δυνατοτητα να χαραξει ;

----------


## sgoum

Εδω ειναι τα σχεδια σε pdf και solidworks:
http://www.mediafire.com/?kev78bjbedlvipm

Ακριβεια εχει ωστε να μπορεις να χαραζεις πλακετες με smd.
Δεν ειναι σχεδιασμενο για αλλη δουλεια περα απο PCB.

Το εχω παρατησει το project (προγραμμα και ελεκτη) Αν καποιος θελει του δινω το κωδικα και τα σχεδια απο τα ηλεκτρονικα.
Ο κωδικας ειναι σε Delphi (pascal. Το τμημα του PC και σε mikropascal το τμημα του μικροελεκτη).

----------

stavros_97s (17-05-13)

----------


## stavros_97s

Ανεβασέτα τότε ..

----------


## sgoum

Να ανεβασω ολο το project σε κοινη θεα δε το κανω. 
Δε το εχω σαν abandonware. 
Οποιος εχει ορεξη ας μου στειλει ενα ΠΜ να του δωσω ευχαριστως το λινκ.

----------


## stavros_97s

> Ιδιοκατασκευή από acetal



Συγνώμη παιδιά αυτό το acetal τι ακριβώς είναι;
Εγώ για τέτοια χρήση ήξερα το ΠΟΛΥΑΙΘΥΛΕΝΙΟ..

----------


## sgoum

Εχει πολυ καλες ιδιοτητες.
Αν τα αγγλικα σου ειναι καλα
http://www2.dupont.com/Plastics/en_U...in/Delrin.html

----------

